# Buck cages - are Rydon Hamster/mouse 41x30x32cm ok?



## pondering (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi - exactly as the title says - would this be an adequate size for an exhibition buck kept on his own?

Has anyone tried these?

Would anyone be able to tell me the bar spacing as I can't find the info anywhere online?

Thanks in advance!


----------

